# Any plans to stop all the spam?



## Mike (Mar 16, 2016)

Just curious if there's plans for any new measure(s) to be put in place to stop the recent reoccurring spam attacks.

Seems like almost once a week one of the sections gets hit by some new bot account posting like 20 indecipherable threads in a given section. 

If I were to make a suggestion, I'd say maybe implement a better/newer captcha system like reCaptcha or something. (though it has been a while since I made an account, so I'm not sure what's currently in place).


----------



## Alex (Mar 16, 2016)

Yes, give us a few weeks when we upgrade our site and the spam should lessen considerably.


----------

